# Cpu Voltage maximum 1.35v on my m2n-sli



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

hi,
i recently tryed to oc my cpu but when i went to raise the voltage the maximum i could go to was 1.35v wich is the stock voltage for my cpu, any ideas?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

do you have the latest bios update ?


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

yeh its v0903


----------

